

Beg HN: Stop Being So Condescending - tomasien
http://tommy.authpad.com/beg-hn-stop-being-so-condescending

======
GengYang
Tommy, I think you are right that one should not be condescending. Many ideas
that were originally thought to be stupid or impossible later changed the
world , like the personal computer and the aeroplane. Are you working on any
interesting projects currently? I would like to help.

~~~
GengYang
Tomasien,

Sounds promising. I am currently in the last quarter of college and working on
some software ideas in Bioinformatics of my own. Depending on how things go, I
might drop out and pursue this full time if I could find a way to
commercialize it now. If not, I will finish my degree and return back to my
country (Singapore) and continue working on it. Either way, lets keep in touch
and find ways to work together - if you need extra coders and are open to
doing this remotely, let me know what language you are using and I can learn
it (planning to master Python at the moment). Been reading up on the founding
of Google recently and my eventual goal is to find a co-founder (or two) to
work together on 1 big idea like Larry and Sergei. Much easier if everyone is
on the same page and location.

Cheers,

GengYang

~~~
tomasien
Would love to talk, email in my profile, send me one!

------
tomasien
Apparently the powers that be decided this didn't belong in the pipeline for
the front page, which I can understand. It's not particularly insightful.

Still worth thinking about though I hope!

